# Lord Almighty!



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Look for the newbies. There is no Salmon running on the Ausable or any where in the Northeast quadrant. As a matter of fact there are no Steelhead running either. The last time the Chinook Salmon had a run for old times sake I was snagging therm by the bushel, but that don't happen no more. Plus those 18lb Steelhead that use to follow the run are long gone. The best luck you're looking at is ****** food and warm beer at the Office Bar when you're done down by the River.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

?????????????? Speak for yourself, there's a few around this year.


----------



## one more (Sep 13, 2008)

A coworker caught 2 kings trolling in front of tawas river yesterday.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

cowboy48098 said:


> Look for the newbies. There is no Salmon running on the Ausable or any where in the Northeast quadrant. As a matter of fact there are no Steelhead running either. The last time the Chinook Salmon had a run for old times sake I was snagging therm by the bushel, but that don't happen no more. Plus those 18lb Steelhead that use to follow the run are long gone. The best luck you're looking at is ****** food and warm beer at the Office Bar when you're done down by the River.


Jeez who pissed in your cherrios.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

cowboy48098 said:


> Look for the newbies. There is no Salmon running on the Ausable or any where in the Northeast quadrant. As a matter of fact there are no Steelhead running either. The last time the Chinook Salmon had a run for old times sake I was snagging therm by the bushel, but that don't happen no more. Plus those 18lb Steelhead that use to follow the run are long gone. The best luck you're looking at is ****** food and warm beer at the Office Bar when you're done down by the River.


Let me guess. You moved to Oscoda in the last few years so you could catch Salmon, right?
I've fished the Ausable for 40+ years, and have never caught an 18# Steelhead. I've surely hooked a few, but not in quite a while. I still catch enough to make it worth my while to fish there. 
Drive west. The NW rivers are full of Salmon right now, and BIG Steelhead were caught in the lake throughout the summer. There are always opportunities for people who look for them.


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Fished by the Foote Dam last weekend and it was dead.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

mpolander said:


> Fished by the Foote Dam last weekend and it was dead.


Right. _*Go west,*_ where Kings and Cohos are still planted, the lake has Alewives, and where there is some good natural reproduction in a few rivers. It is a simple concept. Lots of people are harvesting lots of Salmon every day, right now. Or, if you are dead-set on fishing the Ausable at Foote dam, get used to not catching much at this time of year. 

There are always choices. Limited options lead to clear choices.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've seen king on gravel in the au in nov! There's a nice river that get a good push of salmon ever year in the ne.nit that far from the au


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Au Sable is nearly 70* still; I'm not sure what people expect. There are a few from Foote on down, but the bite will be tough with this warm spell.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Why would anyone fish nasty old salmon when there's so many lovely trout to wrangle on the AuSable?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried fishing trout lodge lounger but it was to easy! A lot of my buddys resort to that when fishing for salmon is just too hard


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

You begin to appreciate easy, MRSalmon, when you get to be my age.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

And yet another amazing post from the NE from Cowboy!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

cowboy48098 said:


> Look for the newbies. There is no Salmon running on the Ausable or any where in the Northeast quadrant. As a matter of fact there are no Steelhead running either. The last time the Chinook Salmon had a run for old times sake I was snagging therm by the bushel, but that don't happen no more. Plus those 18lb Steelhead that use to follow the run are long gone. The best luck you're looking at is ****** food and warm beer at the Office Bar when you're done down by the River.


Chinook run ended in 2004 on Au Sable and you just figured it out that its not good now! LOL


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

fishrod said:


> Jeez who pissed in your cherrios.


this is his yearly bs rant. Just how he is.

J-


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Some things never change.....I think he does this just to keep people away. lol


----------

